

They Would be Gods: History of the Silicon Valley - vlad
http://ycombinator.com/gods.html

======
vlad
I found this mentioned in the wikipedia entry for "Silicon Valley" and it
credits Paul Graham as the author.

~~~
phil
I ended up talking about this with someone and looked it up.

The article was written by Jerry Borrell.
<http://web.archive.org/web/20011031192234/http://www.upside.com/>

